# Odd Vostok Amphibia



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Just come across an interesting looking Amphibia with an unusual looking bezel. Never seen one like this before, does anyone recognise it or could it be a modified one?










Still prefer the original silver bezel, but it's attractive IMO.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I've seen and indeed owned one of these, but not with that bezel. I agree it could be a replacement.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Just come across an interesting looking Amphibia with an unusual looking bezel. Never seen one like this before, does anyone recognise it or could it be a modified one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Case, dial and bezel from three different watches, I reckon...


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Given that this pic looks like it came from a certain seller on a certain popular auction site, i'd say it may well be a non-std bezel.

Never seen one like it before, but i haven't been through all 30,000 variants on ussrtime..yet


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Given that this pic looks like it came from a certain seller on a certain popular auction site, i'd say it may well be a non-std bezel.
> 
> Never seen one like it before, but i haven't been through all 30,000 variants on ussrtime..yet


Sounds like this certain seller has a reputation for errr.... horological cut'n'shuts?

Do tell & I'll add him to my Do Not Touch sellers list.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

citizenhell said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> > Given that this pic looks like it came from a certain seller on a certain popular auction site, i'd say it may well be a non-std bezel.
> ...


I wouldn't be confident enough in my judgement on this to name and shame, but.....

i've seen a few supposedly 70's\80's Vostoks for sale recently that looked an awful lot younger than that, or looked like they were redials \ frankens.

Then there was the Vostok 'Radio Room' the other day. That just looked wrong. Wrong dial, wrong caseback, wrong bezel.

Doesn't take much to find the common link between that watch and this one.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Having trawled through endless lists of russian watches, it's the ones like this that always catch the eye as they are different. Hopefully starting to spot some of the 'wrong uns' as some of them stand out from the rest. Can just about figure the occasional obvious one, but nowhere near experienced enough to work out a mismatched dial/case arrangement yet.

I :notworthy: to all those who can, we need you to save the rest of us newbies from embarrasing mistakes.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

ooh...you made me feel clever. thank you !

but i have to admit what little i know i got from other much cleverer people round here.

They may have taught me everything I know, but i doubt they taught me everything they know.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, another franken from the guy who sold the "He lives!!" Radio Room yesterday for Â£106... Like Draygo says, there's 3 different watches in there...

The bezel on that one looks like it came from a Vostok Neptune, maybe it's the one you are thinking about?



















Neptunes are very hard to come by. I missed one a few months ago because I hesitated about getting it and then I was too late... At least they have a major problem: a central lug that makes it almost impossible to use with any other strap... This bracelet is the usual Vostok folded links and if you, like me, don't like metal bracelets then that's a problem...

I'm drooling to see for how much that one is going to sell... people will be jumping on it because of the "very rare" bezel of the scuba dude...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, it looks like the neptune bezel from your photo's. Now thats a nice watch - never seen one before.

So it looks like he's creating a bunch of 'unique timepieces' & making a bundle because of their rarity value. Hmmmm.... one to watch but only for amusement I think.

Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Yes, it looks like the neptune bezel from your photo's. Now thats a nice watch - never seen one before.
> 
> So it looks like he's creating a bunch of 'unique timepieces' & making a bundle because of their rarity value. Hmmmm.... one to watch but only for amusement I think.
> 
> Thanks to all for the info.


Well, I have nothing against frankens... to a point. Has been discussed before, these are old watches and the big standardization of Soviet industry allows interchangeable parts for watches that existed in a HUGE country with not so great transportation, few watchmakers and not much money to go around...

So I don't mind too much buying one but not for these kind of prices... still, it's not the seller's fault, he starts his auctions always at a low price. But then again, he never says that his watches are made of different parts and states things like "it's a very rare Radio Room", etc.

I had my eye on one green-grey KGB Amphibia he had but I wouldn't pay more than Â£40... hell, you can get one brand new for that kind of money. In fact there was one brand new KGB with a final bid of half the money someone gave for that one one hour earlier... (edit: final price was Â£56 + postage!! The other one went for Â£25. Both UK auctions)

Blame capitalism!!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I prefer the look of the franken to the Neptune... :hypocrite:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha! There's a thread on 'another' forum that has a franken of the week thread and this watch is the current star...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I prefer the look of the franken to the Neptune... :hypocrite:


I wouldn't worry about that... it's one of those momentary lapses of reason... :grin: Just joking!

I would love a Neptune but I had to do something about that strap...

Edit: couldn't find yet the topic on frankens, probably not in my "other" forum...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the look of the franken to the Neptune... :hypocrite:
> ...


WUS.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> WUS.


Thought it would be...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > WUS.
> ...


Can't find the thread - what's it called & in which area?

Cheers.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Draygo said:
> ...


Hi. In Russian theme section. It's not a sticky, but always being added to, so always near the top...


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Draygo said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

citizenhell said:


> Just come across an interesting looking Amphibia with an unusual looking bezel. Never seen one like this before, does anyone recognise it or could it be a modified one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Cow. Did y'all see how much this went for?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Holy Cow. Did y'all see how much this went for?


 :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: I did now... someone isn't going to be able to sit down for a few days...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Cow.Â Â Did y'all see how much this went for?
> ...


How much? Pray tell ?Â Â


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Â£148 or US$234 + shipment


----------

